# Roval Rapide CLX 40: damaged breaking surface?



## jackbauer1909 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey there,

i just bought a set of Roval Rapide CLX 40 clinchers at my local Specialized dealer. After one short test ride, I found a slight damage on the breaking surface of the front wheel. I don’t know if that was there before the test ride. 

I just would like to know, if this is a serious issue and if the wheel has to be replaced. Here is a link of a picture of the "damage"












Best regards and thanks in advance.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Specialized has a very good warranty program on their Rovals,drop the wheel at your LBS and see what Specialized can do about that. You should be able to get a new wheel.
Doesn't look like a big deal to me,probably some scratched epoxy paint.


----------



## jackbauer1909 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for your answer.

It looks and feels exactly like some scratched paint. I just don't know if that will have any further issues...?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't see it being an issue. I've seen far worse. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Well,again drop it at your LBS and see what they can do about it,I'm positive about you getting a new wheel,judging by the braking surface they look like brand new wheels so another good reason for them to honor their warranty. If not keep always an eye on it and make sure your pads are always weel aligned.


----------



## jackbauer1909 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for your estimations. I've sent some pics of the rim to my Specialized dealer. Will see what he says.


----------



## jackbauer1909 (Apr 22, 2015)

Today I had my Specialized dealer take a look at it. He assured that it's only an optical problem, nothing serious.


----------

